# Anyone have experience with these plants?



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I couldn't find a lot of care information on these guys:
Echinodorus dschungel star
Echindorus Fantasy
Crypt beckettii

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Never heard of the first two, any pictures of them and where did you find them ?


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

low-medium light, co2 not required but recommended. Mid-foreground plant.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nicole: You may want to check this out.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=272


----------

